# I Like Big Butts on Friday Night...



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

A friend has his sons Bday Party Sunday and I need aome lunch for all the help that is suppose to come help at the lease on Sunday. So I figure 2 Butts should do. Trimmed and rubbed down last night. Egg rolling Coal this evening about 8. With any luck I will wrap about 12 or 1, pour the secret sauce on em and wrap up tight, pull em about 6 before I go start on Shootin house #2 in the morning, to rest in the cooler till lunch. I will need to give them a taste test of course.....

Debating smoking some baked beans to go with... any recipes for smoked baked beans??























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jaster said:


> A friend has his sons Bday Party Sunday and I need aome lunch for all the help that is suppose to come help at the lease on Sunday. So I figure 2 Butts should do. Trimmed and rubbed down last night. Egg rolling Coal this evening about 8. With any luck I will wrap about 12 or 1, pour the secret sauce on em and wrap up tight, pull em about 6 before I go start on Shootin house #2 in the morning, to rest in the cooler till lunch. I will need to give them a taste test of course.....
> 
> Debating smoking some baked beans to go with... any recipes for smoked baked beans??
> 
> ...


Go with your cowboy beans you made last year 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Go with your cowboy beans you made last year
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Hmmm, thats a damn good idea!


Let the egg do its thing at 225°. Just pulled em, sauced and wrapped, cranking the heat up to 250-275 ish and wait!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Gettin Close









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

What’s that secret sauce, I won’t tell


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

I do pork and beans from scratch
no cans
jack


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Passed on a side, no time, damn shooting houses and loading up for tomorrow. It was soo damn good for lunch and my buddys that has been resting all day is even better, lol.

No secret to the sauce really. I like gallberry honey, some soda, Dr Peppper, and some home made BBQ sauce, just helps keep the meat moist, even added some pineapple juice. If my foil gets a hole, it needs more BBQ sauce or juice after the rest.

Damn its so good, almost hate to take it to him, hahahah, just kidding. Hope they enjoy it!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Try this recipe some time...




__





Dutch's "Wicked Baked Beans"


WICKED BAKED BEANS (Beans that will even make Chili Heads happy) 6-8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares 1/2 Medium onion, diced 1/2 Bell pepper, diced 1 - 2 Jalapeno Peppers, diced (seeding is optional) 1 - 55 ounce can Bushs Baked Beans 1-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained...




www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Try this recipe some time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will have to for sure. Done some close, but in the oven. Bet they be good over some smoke

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

